# Ah-CHOO! Poodle Sneezes, what's up?



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

Does she have allergies? Merlin will sneeze on occasion if he sticks his nose in the flowers or is outside for an extended time sniffing the grass, etc. It's possible she got something stuck up there--hopefully that would work it's way out! (One would hope.) Can you see up her nostrils with a flashlight? Is her nose running on one side? I've heard that's indicative of a foreign object (seed, grass, etc.).

Because she was kenneled, she _might _have an upper respiratory tract infection, or the canine flu (doubtful). 

Worst case scenario (but probably not likely at her age):


> Tooth Abscesses
> 
> In both dogs and cats the third upper premolar tooth has roots that penetrate close to the nasal passages. If this tooth, or the ones adjacent to it, becomes infected, sneezing and nasal drainage may occur. You can read more about that problem here: Fourth Upper Premolar Tooth or Carnassial Tooth Problems.


I don't think you really need to worry, at least not yet. From what my vet has told me, a healthy pet will recover from an infection rather quickly and doesn't need antibiotics. She's only two, correct? I'd take a conservative approach, check her nostrils for a foreign object and watch her closely for the next week or so.


----------



## Bella's Momma (Jul 26, 2009)

Yes, just lots of sneezing, that is the only symptom. However a friend today told me that is how a viral Kennel cough started in her dog.


----------

